# Sintra Buildings



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

OK. After seeing the fantastic work on the Ink-o-pa railroad, I am getting ready to take the plunge in making a sintra building. What thicknesses for the walls, roof and floor do you recommend?


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have used 3/16 and 1/4 in. but be careful that you use true sintra the cheap stuff is not as dense and will warpe real easy.
richard


----------



## meanddil (Jul 22, 2008)

Do you get GR Magazine? Ray just finished a 3 part article on his use of sintra. Very informative. I believe he normally uses 6mm and 3mm thicknesses.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

meanddil said:


> Do you get GR Magazine? Ray just finished a 3 part article on his use of sintra. Very informative. I believe he normally uses 6mm and 3mm thicknesses.


Yes, I mostly use 6mm for the walls and roof. Less critical parts such as floors are usually 3mm. 

I also sometimes use 3mm, 2mm, and 1mm for trim or other details.


----------



## Florida Trains (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you guys. Your suggestions are welcome and much appreciated.


----------

